# French Fry Pizza Crust Recipe...



## kleenex (Dec 25, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iZ_Ji6DpG0

For when you bought the french fries but you totally forgot the flour.


----------



## Janet H (Dec 27, 2014)

ermmm.. pizza with twice cheese, canned chili and hot dog slices?  

no.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 27, 2014)

Janet H said:


> ermmm.. pizza with twice cheese, canned chili and hot dog slices?
> 
> no.



Sounds like bar food.


----------



## SoCal Cookin (Dec 29, 2014)

That looks like fun. Not a REAL Pizza but a good take on one for sure! I might try this someday.


----------

